# 05 A6 just gave me a "Brake Pads" warning light



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

Warning light "( O )" and "low brake pads" warning on my car this morning.
Does anybody have experience with this? Is this truely a low brake pad warning, or can this warning be caused by something else - like lots of moisture, etc?
Thanks!


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: 05 A6 just gave me a "Brake Pads" warning light (2fastdre)*

The front brake pads have electronic wear sensors built in. You need new front pads.


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: 05 A6 just gave me a "Brake Pads" warning light (Kemer1)*

Cool. I guess I will be calling the repair shop soon.
Thanks.


----------

